# fitting a miniature horse for a driving bridle?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm looking to purchase a bridle for Sour, my 34" miniature horse. The problem is, I've never learned to measure for a bridle- and I don't want to buy the wrong size. I'll need to get it off of the internet since there aren't any her size locally. Is there a certain way to measure her for the bridle? Also, can I use a normal english bridle without the reins, or do I need a special driving bridle? I've seen both nylon and leather...which should I go with for her? I'm also considering not using blinders for her. Most horses in our area are driving with blinders, but I don't see a reason for it. Would that be alright?

Also, as far as bits go. I was told that a snaffle would be fine to drive in. Is there a certain one I should use (copper, two linked, etc?) and how do I fit her for that? The majority of the bits I'm seeing are 3.5", but I've seen a 3" and a 4". How do I know which to buy?

thanks guys!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Endiku said:


> Hey guys! I'm looking to purchase a bridle for Sour, my 34" miniature horse. The problem is, I've never learned to measure for a bridle- and I don't want to buy the wrong size. I'll need to get it off of the internet since there aren't any her size locally. Is there a certain way to measure her for the bridle? Also, can I use a normal english bridle without the reins, or do I need a special driving bridle? I've seen both nylon and leather...which should I go with for her? I'm also considering not using blinders for her. Most horses in our area are driving with blinders, but I don't see a reason for it. Would that be alright?
> 
> Also, as far as bits go. I was told that a snaffle would be fine to drive in. Is there a certain one I should use (copper, two linked, etc?) and how do I fit her for that? The majority of the bits I'm seeing are 3.5", but I've seen a 3" and a 4". How do I know which to buy?
> 
> thanks guys!


Even if you are buying off of the internet, do your research and buy from someone that specializes in mini's so you can be sure to get it right and if not they will return it. Iowa valley carriage has a lot of mini stuff and a website


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Buy a mini bridle. 

Why do you not want to use blinders? Driving bridles are made differently then riding bridles, and shouldn't really be interchanged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've looked at quite a few different sites, and I'm looking for quality, not low pricing- so you don't need to worry =] I'm actually looking at a nice little amish made english bridle right now, that sizes up to 32" and as small as 27" (from mouthpiece to mouthpiece) Sour is at 30", I think that might be the one to go with. Should I opt for leather?

VelvetsAB- oh I know  I didn't plan on using one of our warmblood's bridles! Its not so much that I don't want to use blinders as that I just don't feel like she needs them at the moment. If, ofcourse, she seems distracted or a bit spooky, I might change my mind- but I didn't see a reason for ANOTHER gadget to get her used to unless it was needed. I could be wrong though, ofcourse.

As for a driving bridle. Do you know where I could buy a mini driving bridle? I can't seem to find them seperate from the whole harness (I already have her harness so don't need to go pay $400 for that.) which is why I was considering just an english bridle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

32" - 27" sounds really big for a mini???


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

that would be the whole circumference around the mini's head- from the mouth on one side, around the poll, back to it's mouth on the other side =]


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the use of blinders is more traditional than practical. When horses were part of farm life there were many runaways. It was discovered that by allowing a horse to see what's following him it was often much safer. My arab was goosey in a blind bridle yet settled nicely with a regular bridle. There is a thought that the horse doesn't need to know what is going on behind him. To my way of thinking that could put him in survival mode, ready to spring.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Endiku said:


> that would be the whole circumference around the mini's head- from the mouth on one side, around the poll, back to it's mouth on the other side =]


Yes I understand that and it sounds big. I have a 15.1 hand friesian that is 40" and a 15.3H horse that is 42 so your measurements sound big to me. Unless your mini has a really big head.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

she sortof does xD but not that big. I'm not sure. I'll re-do my measurements- its very possible that I did them wrong. However, I _am_ seeing that most mini bridles run at 25" to 30."

I am still confused about bit sizes though. How do I go about measuring her for that? I'm fairly sure I'll go with a half-cheek snaffle, as those seem to get good ratings for starting a new horse, and can be used for driving. They come from 3" to 4 1/2" for minis though, and I don't know which to pick!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Put a pencil in her mouth and mark each side and measure, I would add a bit so it isn't tight. I used a rubber mullen mouth my 1st yr and then went to a metal mullen mouth. I do not like snaffles my self


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw a rubber mullen mouth for sale also...do you think that might be a better idea? And thanks for the measurement idea. Hopefully she'll actually cooperate enough for me to do that!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Endiku said:


> I saw a rubber mullen mouth for sale also...do you think that might be a better idea? And thanks for the measurement idea. Hopefully she'll actually cooperate enough for me to do that!


I personally would use the rubber mullen mouth but I am no mini expert but I have seen enough mini's with a snaffle and they keep opening their mouth to get away from the bit. I tried to see some mini's on line to show them chomping at the bit but didn't see many clear videos'


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. Interesting enough to look into. I would think though, that if they were chomping that it was most likely to being ill-fitted or misused, as snaffles are _generally_ very forgiving bits. I use a rubber snaffle on all but one of my mounts, and I know of three people who drive their minis in either two link snaffles or rubbers with no problem.

I also looked into the bitless option, but I really do want her to get her established with a bit before trying anything else.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I watched a special on tv once and they put different amount of pressure on a snaffle and xrayed the horses mouth. They were astonished at how easily the bit hit the horses molars. A snaffle also puts pressure on the tongue which alot of horses do not like.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sure it's not for everyone =] I do think I'll try that half-cheek though, as I've gotten a lot of good comments on it, and it distributes the pressure on the bars also. I'm always willing to switch for her benefit though, if she doesn't seem to like it!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Endiku, here is a direct link to a site where you can buy just a miniature horse bridle. (They will even make one with out blinders if you prefer.)

The link takes you to their Measurements Page and Directions on Measuring, might help you out some.
Amber Hillside Horse Harness - Formerly Rons Horse Harness - Measurements

I have been using a half cheek, mullen mouth with copper inlay on the roller, on my minis, and they all seem to do well with it.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

thank you so much! I've been having the worst time trying to find someone who will sell me just the bridle.

Do you know the price? I'm not seeing a price for individuals, just the whole set =]


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I see that the Presidential Bridle is $99.00 alone, but the Prestige fit my miniatures so much better!
The Presidential has that fancy look, but it was just too heavy and the leather was wider, just did not look right at all. I think on a pony or large mini it might be just fine.

I do not see a price for just the Prestige Bridle alone, but I know they do sell them. It will be less then the other one for sure.
You should give them a call or e mail, they are always very nice and helpful when I've dealt with them. :wink:


----------

